# SURABAYA | Projects & Construction



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Surabaya (pronounced [surəˈbaja]) (formerly Soerabaja) is Indonesia's second-largest city with a population of over 2.7 million (5.6 million in the metropolitan area), and the capital of the province of East Java. It is located on the northern shore of eastern Java at the mouth of the Mas River and along the edge of the Madura Strait.

To Indonesians, it is known as "the city of heroes", due to the importance of the Battle of Surabaya in galvanising Indonesian and international support for Indonesian independence during the Indonesian National Revolution.


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's the summary of Surabaya projects:

Western Region
1. Adhiwangsa & Lenmarc
2. Waterplace Residence
3. Darmo Fashion Walk
4. Ciputra World Surabaya
5. Puncak Permai Apartment
6. Darmo Hill
7. Pakuwon Extension
8. Bhakti Dharma Husada Hospital
9. The new US Consulate General Building
10. Wijaya Kusuma University's Extension
11. Union Square
12. Ciputra University Campus & Student Apartment
13. Gelora Bung Tomo aka Surabaya Sport Center
14. Box Culvert Banyu Urip

Southern Region
1. City of Tomorrow
2. Petra Square Apartment
3. Highpoint Apartment
4. Surabaya-Mojokerto Tollroad
5. Frontage Road Ahmad Yani
6. Kejaksaan Tinggi Office Building
7. Revitalization of Wonokromo River
8. Dolog Park
9. Refurbishment of Purabaya Bus Terminal
10. Apron Extension at Juanda International Airport
11. Agrobusiness Central Market Jemundo (Pasar Induk Agrobis Jemundo)
12. Directorate General for Tax's Office Building

Eastern Region
1. Eastcoast Residence Apartment
2. Pakuwon Power Center at Pakuwon City
3. Pakuwon CBD at Pakuwon City
4. New BCA Office at MERR
5. Graha Sampoerna
6. Academic Hospital of Airlangga University
7. Cosmopolis Apartment
8. Surgery Hospital (RS Bedah)
9. Stikom Campus Tower II
10. Middle Eastern Ring Road (MERR)
11. Box Culvert Menur
12. Box Culvert Semolowaru
13. Mundu Park
14. Mangrove Center


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

UPDATE

Gubeng Grand City, Surabaya, Indonesia
(finished, already opened)


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

CIPUTRA WORLD
Surabaya, Indonesia
(u/c)



















Update


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry, mistaken with thread title writing format, can you help me to rewrite/edit this thread title?


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*See Page 2*


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*See Page 2*


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*See Page 2*


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Masterplan of Surabaya's new elevated railways please!


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Airport Elevated Railways



thedaydreamer said:


> Slide1 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Slide2 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Airport Elevated Railways



thedaydreamer said:


> Slide3 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Slide4 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Airport Elevated Railways



thedaydreamer said:


> Slide5 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Slide6 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Airport Elevated Railways



thedaydreamer said:


> Slide7 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Slide8 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Airport Elevated Railways



thedaydreamer said:


> Slide9 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> 
> Slide10 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Airport Elevated Railways



thedaydreamer said:


> Slide12 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> 
> Slide11 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Airport Elevated Railways



thedaydreamer said:


> Slide13 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Slide15 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

Airport Elevated Railways



thedaydreamer said:


> Slide16 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Slide17 by thedaydreamerisme, on Flickr


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Surabaya Sport Centre
Surabaya, Indonesia










Do you have any pics about this project? How long it will be finished?


----------



## engaccell (Jan 7, 2011)

*попробую и я тогда*

Надо будет и мне так попробовать, хотя сомневаюсь в успешном исходе...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Surabaya is better Jakarta in the making...


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

--



sbyctzn said:


> upload bentar sebelum keluar
> 
> *HOTEL SANTIKA JEMUR*, Hotel Sora nya keluapaan, sory.. maybe next time..


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

--



sbyctzn said:


> *HIGHPOINT APARTMENT*


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

more..




sbyctzn said:


> dekat dengan petra square apartment


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

..



sbyctzn said:


> *PETRA SQUARE APARTMENT
> *


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

--



sbyctzn said:


> Lebih dekat lagi.....


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

--



sbyctzn said:


> *CWS (Ciputra World Surabaya)*, *via and vue apartment*, mall, hotel...
> btw, salah satu tower apartemennya sudah sampai lantai 37.. dan kok masih terus naik dan naik lagi yak... berapa lantai sih dulu rencananya??? jangan-jangan sampai 40 lantai lebih???
> 
> Konstruksi Hotel sudah mulai kelihatan


----------



## dimasputra (Sep 3, 2009)

*Today's Updates*

*The V2 @ Ciputra World*









*Trillium office & apartment*


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*DR Apartment*
23 floors 










March 2011 :










By Deb Bie

=========================================================

*Guna Wangsa Apartment* 
2 towers @ 20 floors










March 10th, 2011 :









By sbyctzn


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Pakuwon City CBD*
Proposed










By Detta

========================================================

*Darmo Centrum*
27 Floors / Contruction start May 2011


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Good!!
Surabaya is ready to boom . . .


----------



## thedaydreamer (Aug 12, 2010)

wowwww.. dah banyak hunian vertikalnya.. pemkot harus ngebut penyediaan infrastruktur jalan ama public transport di sekitar wilayah itu..kalo ngga ya siap2 macet aja di kawasan itu.. apalagi di daerah petra...


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Ciputra World Phase I*
2 tower @ 40 floors










Update :


san3010 said:


> ciputraworld surabaya


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Skyline Towers*
27 Floors 
Proposed - Construction start October 2011










========================================================

*Rich Palace Hotel*
24 floors / Under Construction


----------



## dimasputra (Sep 3, 2009)

The Mall @ Ciputra World Surabaya will be the house for: 
- Aigner (3rd store in Surabaya)
- Hugo Boss (2nd store)
- Boss Orange (1st store)
- Emporio Armani (1st store)
- Armani Jeans (1st store)
- Tommy Hilfiger (1st store)
- Red Valentino (1st store)
- TOD'S (1st store)
- Salvatore Ferragamo (1st store)
- Francesco Biasia (1st store)
- Mango (3rd store)
- Guess (3rd store)
and many more..


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Pakuwon City CBD*
Proposed / will be launched soon


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

I love Pakuwon City for its unique design


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

so many big high rise project at surabaya


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

From Indonesia SSC



OPTX said:


> Other renderings of Pakuwon City CBD


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

^^*CONSTRUCTION PROGRESS*



Ebek21 said:


> *Progress gedung sekolah Xinzhong (SHHS)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*^^ UPDATE

*


Ebek21 said:


> *Progress Jalan Tembus Raya Kenjeran bagian Pakuwon City. Target Juni selesai pengaspalan San Antonio - Xinzhong.*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*From Indonesia SSC*



rizalhakim said:


> new??
> 
> Ngagel, Surabaya
> Residential (High-Rises)
> Indonesia


----------



## @b1 (Feb 7, 2009)

Surabaya Monorail and Tram System (under development)
Surabaya, Indonesia


----------



## pencakar langit (Feb 23, 2006)

^^^ wow, a VERY brave project. VERY brave indeed.


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Tunjungan Plaza 5*

50 Floors
Mall - Office - Hotel - Apartment
Construction start : 2012


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Ciputra World Surabaya*

2 towers @ 40 floors ► U/C

August 1st, 2011 - By sbyctzn









July 23, By Detta P


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Supermall Pakuwon Extention*

Mall - Apartment - Hotel
2 towers @ 35 floors , 1 tower 15 floors










The site :


richgun17 said:


> By richgun17 at 2011-07-30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Puncak Bukit Golf*

Apartment - Hotel - Office
3 towers @ 30 floors
1 towers - 12 floors


















By dimasputra

The site :








By sbyctzn


----------



## nick_1212 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ciputra World, Oct 23rd


Wicak_15 said:


>


Gunawangsa Apartement


detta_priyandika said:


> *Update 10/November/2011* masih 18 lt


----------



## skytradeinc (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi friends. 
Pretty cool


----------



## skytradeinc (Jan 10, 2012)

RumahMax

We can help you listing your property, contact us.


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Educity Residence*

4 towers @ 33 floors












detta_priyandika said:


>


*Part of Pakuwon City CBD*


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update of Puncak Kertajaya Apartment, Tower A :*



eddy81 said:


> Penampakan tanggal 30 Januari 2012



Rendering :


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Marvell City*

4 Towers @ 40 floors
A tower of 16 fl and a tower of 12 fl
Ground Breaking : July 2012


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

Other renderings of Marvell City :


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

Ciputra World Surabaya , Phase I
2 x 38 Floors
Completed



B738 said:


>





dimasputra said:


>


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Skyloft SOHO & Voila Apartment *

Part of Ciputra World Surabaya phase II
40 Floors / Approved












dimasputra said:


> *CWS2*


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*De Vasa Hotel*

32 Floors / Approved


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Update Shantika Premier Hotel*

19 Floors
Location : Jl. Gubeng, Surabaya CBD




teddybear said:


> Rendering (posted by afik_007):





sbyctzn said:


> Trillium Keliatan beberapa hari yang lalu





B738 said:


> Update hari ini....





richgun17 said:


>





detta.priyandika said:


> 18 Juni


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Praxis*

Apartment - Office - Retail
38 Floors & 21 Floors
Propose / Launching : 4th Quarter 2012


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Puncak Dharmahusada*

3 towers @ 39 Floors - Apartment
1 tower @ 36 floors - Office
1 tower @ ? floors - Hotel


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Supermall Pakuwon Extention*

Supermall Gallery - Orchard Mansion Apt & Tanglin Mansion Apt
2 Towers @ 38 Floors

July 15th, 2012


dimasputra said:


> per today..
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Grand Aston Tunjungan Hotel*

23 Floors

July 15th, 2012


Ebek21 said:


>





andrew anthony said:


> Update..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Rich Palace Hotel*

24 Floors

July 15th, 2012


dimasputra said:


> per today


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

well...kudos for surabaya kay:
so much skyscrapers & hi-rises projects "comin soon"


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*update*

*Educity Residences*

4 towers @ 33 floors
Part of Pakuwon City CBD

July 24, 2012


detta.priyandika said:


> *today*


July 15, 2012


Ebek21 said:


> Ngintip dari balik pagar Educity





detta_priyandika said:


>


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Grand Clarion Hotel Surabaya*

37 Floors
Construction start : October 2012










____________________________________________________________

*Bale Hinggil Residence*

2 towers @ 24 floors
Approved









www.balehinggil.com


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*DR Apartment*

23 Floors
Finishing

August 1st, 2012


detta.priyandika said:


> Sebagian ada yang belum di cat hno: belum 100 %
> *1 Agustus *


___________________________________________

*Alana Hotel*

15 Floors / Under Construction

August 1, 2012


sbyctzn said:


>


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Voila Apartment & Skyloft Soho*



dimasputra said:


> [
> *CWS 2 prep*


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Tunjungan Plaza 5*

Pilling process
July 20, 2012


B738 said:


>











__________________________________

*Tunjungan Plaza 6*

Construction start : 2013

The two towers :


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Tunjungan Plaza 5*

September 8th, 2012


dimasputra said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Cambridge Tower, Universitas Ciputra Apartment*

27 Floors , Approved
Part of Citraland City Center










____________________________________________

*De Papilio*

33 Floors
Apartment - Condotel - Retail
Construction Start : December 2012


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Puncak Bukit Golf*

September 2012


gendusanfield said:


> Nambahin Pic,., progress blm berjalan mungkin msh bagian bawah / Pondasi


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Skyline Towers*

September 10th, 2012


richgun17 said:


>


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*The Ritz Mansion*

Condominium 
Part of Supermall Pakuwon Extension, see post #81
45 Floors, Under Construction



dimasputra said:


> *The Ritz Mansion* *pic by eme (nidjiholic)





sbyctzn said:


> jawapos hari ini


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Proposed Projects*

*Galaxy Mall 3*










____________________________________________

*Supermall Pakuwon 3*


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Gunawangsa Apartment*

2 towers @ 20 floors
Finishing

October 30th, 2012


gendusanfield said:


> Progress 30-10-2012


________________________________________

*Santika Premier Hotel*

19 Floors
Under Construction

October 18th, 2012


andrew anthony said:


> *Update 18-10-2012*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

Puncak Dharmahusada Apartment

3 Towers @ 39 Floors
Approved










________________________________

*Apartemen Kertajaya*

27 floors
Proposed


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ Nice. Tunjungan Plaza will have its 6th tower. Is it going to be a commercial/residential? or purely commercial (mall)?

I love the new Galaxy 3. Truly, an upscale mall in Surabaya.


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Santika Premiere | Hotel | 19 Fl | U/C*


teddybear said:


> Name : Santika Premiere
> Floor : 19
> Tower : 1
> Location : Jl. Gubeng, Surabaya CBD
> ...


*progress*


andrew anthony said:


> Update Santika Premiere Gubeng


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Rich Palace Condotel | Condotel | 27 Fl | U/C*


OPTX said:


> Name : Rich Palace Hotel
> Floor : 24
> Location : Jl. HR Muhammad , West Surabaya
> Status : Under construction


*progress*


andrew anthony said:


> Foto seminggu lalu..
> 
> 
> 
> Nantinya ada 3 kubah, 2 kubah kecil di depan kanan kiri, dan 1 kubah besar di tengah, sebagian kubah akan menggunakan material kaca


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Grand Aston Tunjungan | Hotel | 23 Fl | U/C*


OPTX said:


> Name : Grand Aston Tunjungan Hotel
> Floor : 23
> Tower : 1
> Function : Hotel
> ...


*progress*


nidjiholic said:


> 06-01-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Alana Hotel | Hotel | 15 Fl | U/C *


OPTX said:


> *Alana Hotel Surabaya*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*progress*


nidjiholic said:


> today 11-11-12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Skyloft & Voila, parts of CW Surabaya | 25 Fl & 42 Fl | U/C *










*progress*


devrypj said:


> kemarin (hujan)


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Skyline Tower | Condotel & Office | 29 Fl | U/C*










*progress*


nidjiholic said:


> 06-01-2013


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Ibis Hotel Basuki Rahmat | Hotel | 12 Fl | U/C *

*progress*


nidjiholic said:


> 06-01-2013


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Supermall Pakuwon Extention | Mixed Use | 2 X 45 Fl , 2 X 40 Fl | U/C*



richgun17 said:


>


*progress*


richgun17 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ Beautiful towers there in Surabaya esp. the Ritz and that Ciputra World. :cheers: kay:


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*Tunjungan City*



richgun17 said:


>


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*HIE Atria Surabaya*



OPTX said:


> Name : Holiday Inn Express Atria
> Floor : 15
> Tower : 1
> Function : Hotel
> ...





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*Puncak Bukit Golf Aapartment and Hotel Surabaya*



teddybear said:


> Apartment - Office - Hotel - Ruko
> → Condotel : 30+ Fl
> → Apartment : 30+ Fl
> → Office: 12 Fl
> Lokasi: Jl. Bukit Darmo Boulevard, Surabaya Barat (Antara SMP Petra, Puri Matahari, Adhiwangsa)





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*Rich Palace Condotel Surabaya*



OPTX said:


> Name : Rich Palace Hotel
> Floor : 24
> Location : Jl. HR Muhammad , West Surabaya
> Status : Under construction





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*Spazio*



OPTX said:


>





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*Santika Premier Hotel Surabaya*



teddybear said:


> Name : Santika Premiere
> Floor : 19
> Tower : 1
> Location : Jl. Gubeng, Surabaya CBD
> ...





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*The samator*



OPTX said:


> Name : The Samator
> Floor : 17 Fl, 15 Fl, 13 Fl
> Tower : 3
> Function : Hotel, office, campus
> ...





nidjiholic said:


> 12-01-2013


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*Grand Aston Hotel Tunjungan Surabaya*



OPTX said:


> Name : Grand Aston Tunjungan Hotel
> Floor : 23
> Tower : 1
> Function : Hotel
> ...





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*Ciputra World surabaya*



richgun17 said:


>


----------



## PrinceArchibald (Oct 18, 2008)

*Pakuwon City*



detta.priyandika said:


> *Edu City* kira-kira sudah 15-16 lantai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

^^Great to see.. the Indonesia's second largest city is finally catching up and rising! kay:

Hoping the developments will drastically change Surabaya's current poor skyline :cheers1:


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Praxis*










Taken from Intiland's Analyst Meeting Presentation - Nov 6, 2012


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
Very nice project. :cheers:


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Surabaya really terrific, plenty awesome project now. Love it much Skyline Tower kay: :cheers:


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*GRAND ASTON TUNUNGAN | HOTEL | 23 FL*



OPTX said:


> Name : Grand Aston Tunjungan Hotel
> Floor : 23
> Tower : 1
> Function : Hotel
> ...




Updated,


magali said:


>


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Supermall Pakuwon Extension*

4 Towers
40-45 Floors



devrypj said:


>



January 24th, 2013 


nidjiholic said:


> 24-01-2013


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

^^
One of the most waited project in Surabaya. Once completed, its towers will significantly give impact on West Surabaya Skyline. :cheers:


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Purimas
Apartment | U/C*



teddybear said:


> 1 Tower, 14-15 Floor
> Location: Jl. Rungkut Madya, sebelum UPN


*progress*


detta.priyandika said:


> Januari-23-2013


----------



## KelvinatorNL (Feb 19, 2008)

Erran said:


> *Purimas
> Apartment | U/C*
> 
> 
> *progress*


Where's this being built? Near Giant/McD/Superindo? (Rungkut Mapan Tengah)
Or at the entrance gate of Puri Mas? (where they were supposed to build Puri Mas G-walk style?)


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Puncak Bukit Golf*

March 9th, 2013


richgun17 said:


>


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*Educity Residences*

4 towers @ 33 floors

March 9th, 2013


detta.priyandika said:


> *09 Maret 2013*
> Edu City
> 
> 
> ...



February 20th, 2013


nidjiholic said:


> 20-02-2012


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*CROWN PRINCE HOTEL SURABAYA*
*15 FLOORS U/C*

*Render*



nidjiholic said:


> saya munculin gambarnya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Update*



ray_sby said:


> ^^
> bukan ,yang di maksud bangunan mangkrak yg ini mtsbjm1 :cheers:
> 
> 
> ...





ray_sby said:


> *Bangunan Mangkrak (di Basra) yang akan menjadi calon hotel Crown prince sudah mulai dilanjutkan dan sudah ada pekerja yang bersliweran di tempat proyek* :banana: :cheers1:
> 
> 
> *Kondisi di tempat sudah ada pagar baru* :banana:
> ...


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

*update*

*Skyline Tower Surabaya*
*1 x 29 Fl*

_March 02, 2013_


richgun17 said:


>



_March 28, 2013_


andrew anthony said:


> *Update..*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Ciputra World Surabaya*

As of 17 March


nidjiholic said:


> skyloft and voila apatement & ciputra world hotel





richgun17 said:


>


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Supermall Pakuwon Extension*

Latest Design


nidjiholic said:


> kalau dilihat dari sini orchard tingginya mencapai 44 fl*kalau podium belakangnya parkiran ya
> 
> new desain supermall
> 
> ...


Progress 20 February


nidjiholic said:


> 20-02-2013


----------



## amel.uk (Apr 20, 2013)

cool , surabaya rising kay:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Apartemen Puncak Bukit Golf and Hotel **2 x 30 Fl & 1 x 12 Fl

*


teddybear said:


> Apartment - Office - Hotel - Ruko
> → Condotel : 30+ Fl
> → Apartment : 30+ Fl
> → Office: 12 Fl
> Lokasi: Jl. Bukit Darmo Boulevard, Surabaya Barat (Antara SMP Petra, Puri Matahari, Adhiwangsa)


*April 25th, 2013*



nidjiholic said:


> dari samping


 *May 4th, 2013*



ray_sby said:


> 4 mei 2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Skyline Tower Surabaya*
*1 x 29 Fl

*


dimasputra said:


> *source*
> 
> *BOOKLET SKYLINE TOWERS*
> http://www.skyline-towers.com/offline-issuu.php


*
progres May 3rd, 2013*



nidjiholic said:


> 03-05-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*CROWN PRINCE HOTEL SURABAYA*
*15 FLOORS U/C

*


ray_sby said:


> Name : Crown Prince
> Floor : 17
> Tower : 1
> Location : jl Basuki Rahmat , surabaya
> ...


*progres April 24th*



ray_sby said:


> *progress from* : nidjiholic





nidjiholic said:


> selamat thread baru lagi:banana:
> haha semoga tidak mangkrang lagi pembangunannya
> btw pernah ngehitung total lantainya 17fl
> 
> sekedar menambahkan


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

* Holiday Inn Express Atria Hotel 
15 Floor

*


OPTX said:


> Name : Holiday Inn Express Atria
> Floor : 15
> Tower : 1
> Function : Hotel
> ...


*progres April 28th, 2013*



detta.priyandika said:


> sedikit menyaingi tetangganya ^
> 27-april


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Harris & Pop Hotel 
13 Floor

*


ray_sby said:


> Name : Harris & Pop Hotel
> Floor : 13
> Tower : 1
> Location : jl Bangka , surabaya
> ...


*progres April 26th, 2013*



ray_sby said:


> *progres 13 april 2013 *
> by : nidjiholic


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tune Hotel Surabaya *
*8 floor U/C*



ray_sby said:


> *progres Tune Hotel
> 
> from website *: http://www.redplanethotels.com/?p=hotel_portfolio
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*MNC Tower *
*12 floor U/C*



ray_sby said:


> Name : MNC Tower
> Floor : 12
> Tower : 1
> Location : Central Surabaya
> ...


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Update*

*One City Superblock / Supermall Pakuwon Extension*

4 Towers , 40 - 45 floors



















*August 24th, 2013 :*


nidjiholic said:


> 24-08-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Petra Christian University New Campus | Preparation



Hadi said:


>





Hadi said:


> Here... New Building of Petra Christian Surabaya
> Good Concept. Under Construction


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Puncak Bukit Golf | U/C*












ananto hermawan said:


> Apartemen Puncak Bukit Golf & Hotel Surabaya / 04 Oktober 2013


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Skyline Tower Surabaya | U/C*












ananto hermawan said:


> Nambahin foto, Skyline Tower Condotel & Office Surabaya / 04 Oktober 2013


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Tunjungan City | U/C*












nidjiholic said:


> 06-10-2013
> by nidjiholic & vankovic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*One East Apartment | Prep*












nidjiholic said:


> 22-09-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Puncak Dharmahusada | Prep*












nidjiholic said:


> 26-06-2013


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Marvell City | U/C*












nidjiholic said:


> 15-09-2013


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*De Papilio Tamansari | U/C*












richgun17 said:


>


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*De Vasa | U/C*












nidjiholic said:


> 08-09-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Santika Premiere | Finishing*



andrew anthony said:


> *14 Nov 2013*


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pakuwon City CBD | U/C*



detta.priyandika said:


>


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

New project
*Grand Sungkono Lagoon | Mixed Use | 1 X 54 Fl , 2 X 34 Fl , 1 X (?) | Pro*

















richgun17 said:


> Nambahin Pameran di CWS


*location*


New ren said:


> Update


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Rich Palace Condotel | Finishing*


ray_sby said:


> 09/12/2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Puncak Bukit Golf | mixed-use | U/C










*


budi hr said:


> update thu 28-11-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nidjiholic said:


> 22-12-2013


*




*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Skyline Tower | U/C










*


detta.priyandika said:


> nambahin update hari ini





nidjiholic said:


> ^^
> 22-12-2013


*



*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Marvel City | U/C










*


nidjiholic said:


> 22-12-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*One East Residence | U/C











*


fanobobby said:


> Walau tertutup msh ada proses pengerjaan...:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nidjiholic said:


> 22-12-2013


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Grand Sungkono Lagoon looks so tall... is it the tallest U/C project at Surabaya??


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tune Hotel | T/O











*


danny.ma said:


> Tune hotel surabaya


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*new project 

**The Frontage | Mixed Use | Approved











*


yudhit said:


> *The Frontage*
> 
> Render lanjutan...


Location :


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*new project 

**Golden Cruise Apartment | Approved










*


ray_sby said:


> ^^nambahin dapet dari sini : http://rumah.com


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ciputra World Surabaya | Mixed Use | U/C











*


Cakwan said:


> Just pass by . . sharing progress CWS





dimasputra said:


> lewat depannya aja kemarin Minggu (26/1).
> 
> Skyloft
> 
> ...


*
*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tunjungan City | Superblock | U/C











*


archiholic said:


>





archiholic said:


>


*

*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Harris & Pop | Hotel | 14 Fl | T/O










*


ray_sby said:


> *04-02-2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sumatra 36 Apartment | 12 Fl | U/C










*


momonbb said:


> udah lantai ke 12.........kurang 1 lantai lagi, lantai 15 terakhir........semoga cepat selesai, cantik. surabaya jadi indah


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*one frame 2 project 
( harris hotel & sumatra36 apartmen)

*


tama81 said:


> Pembangunan di sekitar Gubeng.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*One city & Supermall pakuwon ekstension | U/C











*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Holiday in express Hotel | U/C










*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Skyline Tower | U/C










*


richgun17 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Defoxie (Feb 20, 2014)

Anyone has list of recently built apartments in surabaya (with years finished completion) from 5 years ago..? Thanks alott


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow ...Surabaya is now catching up with Jakarta


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*One City & Supermall Pakuwon Extention *












andrew anthony said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*AMG Tower*












richgun17 said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Tunjungan City*












IlhamBXT said:


> 19/05/2014 :cheers: from Grand City Convex Surabaya


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*De Papilio Tamansari*












IlhamBXT said:


> Update 19/05/2014 18:40


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Sumatra 36 Apartment*












detta.priyandika said:


> 18-Mei





Cakwan said:


> Dibuang sayang. Mohon maaf hanya lewat, foto seadanya progress minggu lalu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*De Vasa Hotel *












andrew anthony said:


> Dari tol..


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Swiss-belinn Tunjungan*












nidjiholic said:


> 15-05-2014


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Holiday Inn Express Atria *












andrew anthony said:


> Sudah mulai renovasi bagian depan hotel
> 
> 20140511_140100_Jalan Kedungdoro by andrewutomo, on Flickr


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

* SURABAYA | Tunjungan City | Tunjungan Plaza 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, & 6 | Superblock | 18 Fl | 37 Fl | 50 Fl , 52 Fl | 200m , 215m | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407386&page=126












archiholic said:


> Foto minggu lalu





archiholic said:


>


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

* SURABAYA | Marvell City | Mixed Use | 36 Fl, 16 Fl, 12 Fl - U/C | 3 x 36 Fl - Plan *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281491&page=37












archiholic said:


>





archiholic said:


>


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

* SURABAYA | One City & Supermall Pakuwon Extention | Superblock | 2 X 45 Fl , 2 X 40 Fl | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1420498&page=41












DZP said:


> 19/10/2015





cak cuk said:


> https://instagram.com/kevinryanp/





cak cuk said:


> *kawasan superblok supermal pakuwon indah*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

* SURABAYA | Praxis | Mixed Use | 40 Fl & 27 Fl | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1616969&page=15












ananto hermawan said:


> 25 November 2015
> 
> IMG-20151125-WA0005 by ananto hermawan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

* SURABAYA | One Galaxy Superblock & Galaxy Mall 1,2, 3 | Mixed Use | Apt, Hotel & Office | 2 x 50 Fl, 20 Fl, 20 Fl | U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1840535












DZP said:


> 16/9/2015


----------



## semanggi (Nov 14, 2015)

Marvell City



andrew anthony said:


>


----------



## semanggi (Nov 14, 2015)

Tunjungan City Progress


andrew anthony said:


>


----------



## semanggi (Nov 14, 2015)

New Kenjeran Bridge & Its Surrounding


Mr.CJ said:


> Sejenak Update Jembatan Kenjeran Terbaru


----------



## semanggi (Nov 14, 2015)

Kenjeran this morning


sgdefender72 said:


> Kenjeran pagi ini


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Tunjungan City* as of April 2016


ANDR3Y said:


> Saya bantu tampilkan mas, cakep fotonya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Bale Hinggil Apartment *as of April 2016


DZP said:


> saya hitung dapet 30 lantai, sekaligus buat bukti di ROH
> 
> 
> 
> sumber : https://www.instagram.com/wika_syahreza/


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Tamansari Prospero*










As of April 2016


DZP said:


>


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Grand Sungkono*










As of April 2016


cak cuk said:


> Today


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Capital Square*










As of April 2016


DZP said:


> sumber : http://www.capitalsquare.co.id/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*VJ Hotel*



cak cuk said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Tirtakencana Tatawarna Headquarters*



DZP said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Puncak CBD*



nidjiholic said:


> 08-05-2016
> 
> tower A
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*AMG Tower*



DZP said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*The City Square*



DZP said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Taman Melati MERR*



DZP said:


> sumber : https://www.instagram.com/rinovsaputra/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Tunjungan City 5 & 6*



ANDR3Y said:


> sumber:
> https://instagram.com/p/BGA4ngugjUi/





aan_mustafa said:


> 1. TP 1 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 2. TP 2 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 3. TP 3 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Gunawangsa MERR*



aan_mustafa said:


> IMG_20160528_120452_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160528_120511_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr





aan_mustafa said:


> 1. DSC_0054 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 2. DSC_0065 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Marvell City*



aan_mustafa said:


> Realita
> IMG_20160528_134052_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160528_134049_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> ...





aan_mustafa said:


> Surabaya P&D 2 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr





aan_mustafa said:


> Ketinggalan
> Marvel 1 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*My Tower Apartment*



DZP said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Samator*



aan_mustafa said:


> 29 Mei 2016
> IMG_20160528_120732_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr





aan_mustafa said:


> Samator1 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Gunawangsa Tidar*



nick_1212 said:


> http://www.gunawangsa.co.id/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Tamansari Prospero*



aan_mustafa said:


> 29 Mei 2016
> 
> IMG_20160528_144432_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160528_144438_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Grand Sungkono Lagoon*



aan_mustafa said:


> Suko Manunggal-20160529-00267 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> ...del


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Praxis Surabaya*



MH greenuwet said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF9kVbAhPaU/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Grand Aston Hotel*



aan_mustafa said:


> Bubutan-20160529-00274 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Ciputra World Surabaya*



DZP said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Vaza Hotel*



aan_mustafa said:


> Suko Manunggal-20160529-00264 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*The Frontage*



aan_mustafa said:


> 29 Mei 2016
> IMG_20160528_141657_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*One Galaxy*



aan_mustafa said:


> 29 Mei 2016
> 
> 1.
> IMG_20160528_122211_HDR by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Grand Sungkono Lagoon*










_October 1st, 2016_


nidjiholic said:


> 01-10-2016


November 2016 :










https://www.instagram.com/p/BMjAQZegLgC/


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Praxis*












DZP said:


> 3/10/2016





DZP said:


> 24/10/2016


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

*Data from SSC Indonesia
Currently there are 118 existing highrises (12+ fl buildings) in Surabaya.

While On Going projects (U/C) :*


> *No | Emporis Point |	Num. Floors |	Name | Type	*
> 
> 1	|	100 Point | 55 FL | Ciputra World Surabaya - Vieloft Next Level SOHO | Soho - Apartemen
> 2	|	100 Point | 52 FL | Tunjungan Plasa VI - One Icon | Apartemen
> ...





detta.priyandika said:


> *Surabaya Barat*
> 
> 
> Surabaya Barat (HR. Muhammad - Darmo Boulevard) by Detta Priyandika, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Tunjungan Plaza*










https://www.instagram.com/p/BYKTSnYDFfp/?taken-by=havn_store

-----------------

August 4th, 2017 :


andrew anthony said:


> Hari ini..


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*The City Square*

2 x 35 floors

August 27th, 2017 :


MH greenuwet said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYSOzUxD_Ht/


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

* The Samator *

July 22nd, 2017 :


detta.priyandika said:


> Itu Samator by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*Surabaya Skyline*





































By SkyVivo & Anthony Harman


----------



## OPTX (Dec 17, 2004)

*One Galaxy*
2 x 50 Fl

















By lensaku2020


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

eurico said:


> Grand Sagara


This one is promising ...will change the waterfront near Suramadu bridge


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CANSE89lvUs/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCVv5AohMTT/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Ciputra University


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCxQkROlR-S/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

My Tower Surabaya


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Gunawangsa Tidar


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCbIL2klA7W/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Goldvitel Hotel


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBrdhDOpEP7/


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

The Grand Stand Apartment


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Tamansari Emerald


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Mayapada Hospital


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Bess Mansion


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Grand Sungkono Lagoon


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

Grand Dharmahusada Lagoon


----------



## Pytor_Sena (Oct 6, 2021)

New Building in Rumah Sakit Islam Surabaya complex, total had 14th floor


----------

